# Well...



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

...I haven't managed to sleep for a day or two now, but before that, I had a very odd dream.

I dreamt I was going to a show in Sweden, most likely my own head playing on Swindon. I almost missed the plane, I lost my passport, for some reason I was taking a box with me rather than a suitcase and I looked more like I was in an office than an airport. I had SarahC with me and some other very random person, and we kept getting lost!

I have to say though, that's the first mousey dream I've ever had! The only thing that has ever come close was me waking up, still only half coincious, to find a hamster on my face. The full story of that kept my family laughing for days. Basically, the hamster flew. Nutty thing.

Anyone else ever have dreams about mice or shows?

It was somewhat amusing really, typical me always getting lost. Oh, FYI, I ramble a lot when I'm tired, so excuse me


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

:x I just recently had a dream in which all of my mice kept escaping and I'd have to run and catch them to put them back, only to have them escape again! Finally awoke from frustration...


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I had a dream where my cat kept getting my mice


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I dream about mice maybe once every few months. The last one was the night before last. I dreamt that I was a radio DJ and I interviewed Jack Garcia (on this forum) about the hobby of breeding/exhibiting mice to try and increase its popularity :lol:


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I had one where I was the one in the cage and giant mice were picking me up and playing with me... :?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

You lot are eating too much cheese before you go to bed making you dream


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Cheese - yuk! Not me :shock:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I love cheese 

I have recurring nightmares that I get my Maxeys out the night before a show and I find that I've forgotten to take the mice out from the last show, so they've died from dehydration and starvation :shock:

I have to empty my Maxeys when I get back and leave them out, open - just in case I need to check I haven't left anyone in them!

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

. Do mice really like cheese I used to catch more in mouse traps when I used chocolate lol.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I thought cheese was bad for them and it was a myth they liked it, so I heard. Mine seem to like the smallest nibble every now and again.

I used to love eating cheese before I went to bed. I was basically my own guinea pig and tested which foods were more likely to make me dream, it used to be quite fun.

Glad I'm not the only one who has mousey dreams though. SarahY, I think if I had your dream I would get very freaked out and paranoid and be checking maxeys every few minutes xD and I'd have liked to have had your dream, cjdephi. I bet that would be quite funny!

I'm expecting many more funny dreams on the way, but hopefully no more sleepless nights.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

When I first got my mice, I tried to give them cheese. To this day, none of my mice will touch it. :?: :? :lol:


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Not me, but I do sometimes dream about working... all. night. long.

And it _sucks_ because then I have to get up in the morning and work again!!

I sometimes dream about fighting/arguing/running and wake up feeling exhausted. Funny, how the brain works.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I dream about mice. The last dream was about cleaning the cages...I was frantically trying to save them from drowning in broken water bottle water that seemed to be filling up every cage at the same time.

The one before that I was at a show where EVERY variety was available to me but I didn't have anything to carry them in so I was picking them up and putting them in my arms but I couldn't hold them all and they were crawling all over me. I had to start trying to figure out which ones I was keeping and which ones I'd have to forgo...


----------

